
Am I the only one seeing the '90s retro theme, with the unicorns and sparkles? - mauricioc
https://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/382047/am-i-the-only-one-seeing-the-90s-retro-theme-with-the-unicorns-and-sparkles
======
archgoon
Greatly appreciate the popup that lets you disable the joke interface. Much
appreciated.

------
egypturnash
Why are all the answers for this question not "yes". What is wrong with
everyone.

~~~
spdebbarma
I'm reminded of this Reddit post [0]. What a win for the community

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/cq1q2/help_reddi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/cq1q2/help_reddit_turned_spanish_and_i_cannot_undo_it/)

~~~
egypturnash
Oh my that is such a thing of beauty. Thank you. <3

------
Kudos
And so it begins.

~~~
jmartinpetersen
This is where globalisation really hurts. You used to have to hide 24 hours
under a rock to avoid it, but with different time zones and all that jazz on
the internet, it starts early and ends late.

~~~
jasonmp85
Too bad it's impossible to figure out the time zone from the browser or
anything.

~~~
labster
Well, you can, but you can't trust the time. They could have the clock set a
few months back to avoid silly certificate expiration errors. Though I suppose
Summer Fools Day is fine too.

------
towb
Ugh. A good joke would be to have no crappy joke one year, and then tell
everyone that they should look out for a good one next year. Repeat.

------
darkpuma
Very similar to slashdot's pink unicorn theme 'prank' years ago.

This is the lamest holiday. I hope I live to see it retired.

~~~
dang
HN users mostly flag April 1 gags. Moderators penalize them as well.

The community is divided, but I think most people feel they stopped being
interesting years ago.

------
village-idiot
One of the more obnoxious “pranks” I’ve seen in a while, especially since it
turns itself back on on every single visit.

------
mauricioc
Related: [http://www.wonder-tonic.com/geocitiesizer/](http://www.wonder-
tonic.com/geocitiesizer/)

------
ss2003
Head ache inducing.

------
spencerhoffman4
This is epic haha

------
QuackingJimbo
I despise globocorporate April Fools pranks as much as anyone but the
aesthetic here is really well done.

~~~
gpvos
Stackoverflow is hardly "globocorporate".

~~~
aasasd
It pretty much controls all programmers who read English.

------
raverbashing
The mildly ironic fact is that those effects are created using modern CSS/JS
resources and not just <table>s in true 90s way

~~~
QuackingJimbo
That's a valid critique of small prank sites like this
[https://www.marvel.com/captainmarvel/](https://www.marvel.com/captainmarvel/),
but in this case StackOverflow's normal functionality still has to work

------
mr_spothawk
This is so good, and really takes me back to that time.

For some context, I've recently been particularly interested in listening to
CDs (I even just bought a CD-ROM burner today, wtf...), learning programming
languages from books, and trying not to stream things. So, maybe I'm stuck in
the past, but I'm super grateful for this particular joke. It gives me a
really warm feeling in my heart :)

Thanks to those developers who put this together, and I hope that we can all
take the hint and slow the f* down, study the capabilities of the technologies
we've built, and figure out how to save the planet (and the human
civilizations it's grown) from itself.

